# Roofing? - another question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know I've asked this like a year ago, but thought I'd ask again just to see if there are any ideas I can venture.

We need to finish roofing our barn addition, plus think about the final barn addition we are going to do soon. 
Right now the 16'x7' barn addition has OSB roof with a tarp over it. Tarp is starting to leak every time it rains so between the OSB pieces it's leaking inside...

We used Ondura roofing for the barn, but we're hoping to get something a little less expensive for the barn additions. 

Any ideas? Does't have to be anything spectacular, but something that will last a little while, and doesn't look horrible. 
And needs to be something relatively easy to install because it's hard getting up to that roof..


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

Were going to be using metal roofing!! It can be exspenive but it last's along time!!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

we used felt and tin. we have a bunch of tin we scrounged up from various places, and felt left over from building our house. just had to buy some special screws for it... and pester my husband until it finally got done. he just finished it tuesday! he's going to flash where it adjoins the existing shed and then it will be all the way done.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

Luckily I have extra shingles that I used on our "Shade Shelter" which we just finished. 
I've seen at Lowes & H.Depot - it's a roll out type of roofing. I think it had a similar texture to a regualr shingle but very flexible. See if you have a metal recycling near you. Normally they will have mismatch metal roofing you can always paint it to match.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

Here's a better pix of the shingles. Even though it's not a house it was still hot laying them in 90 degree heat and the Carolina humidity. The best part is the goats use it all day instead a "Shade Shelter" it should be called the "Lazy Shelter" :slapfloor:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

I know your original post was a month ago, but if you're still looking for inexpensive roofing ideas...
I've found that lumber yards tend to end up with leftover bundles of roofing shingles. They may not have quite enough of one color left to sell for a large project. I have one barn 12x16 that I got the shingles for $50. The other barn (same size), they gave me the shingles, just to get them out of the way. I just had to buy roofing nails. Same with the chicken coop.
Okay, so none of the roofing matches, but they are various shades of charcoal/gray/chicken coop is brown ~nothing bad! Also, they don't sit next to each other, so they don't look mis-matched.  
Just a thought...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

Thats a neat sun shade!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

Thank you the best part is the total cost was $20. $5 each for the used guard rail post. Everything else we already had.
For building supplies at a discount price we have a Habitat Humanity store near us. Good used building supplies ata discount price the good part is the proceeds go to a good cause.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Roofing?*

We have one of those not too too far away. :thumb: 
Hey that might be a good place to check for roofing materials.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Roofing?*

Thanks so much for the ideas! And I LOVE that shade shelter, very nice!!
I haven't bought anything yet, looks like I may have to wait until Aug to get it done, I want to get the barn painted too, so I am hoping to get it all at the same time and finally get it done!
We have a habitat for humanity store so when I get ready to buy I can check with them! Or I'll see if I can get a hold of the metal recycling company, I know there is one about 15 minutes from here. 
I'd LOVE to put Ondura on, whichis what the main part of the barn has, just don't know if I'll have the extra $$ for it  I want to be able to make some little run in sheds, so I'd need roofing for that too <plus back to school shopping...oh I dread it!>


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Roofing?*

So...I wanted to use roll roofing on the barn addition and for the buck's shelter. Not sure if that's what hubby wants to do though...
Trying to find an inexpensive yet very fast way to roof it and so far I am not sure which path to take. We have lots of projects to get done before winter. The barn addition roof is leaking  I can't complain too much as it's had the same tarps on it for a year, but I don't want tarps up there anymore.

I was wondering if for the time being maybe I could find something that will seal the gaps where the OSB meet. We have primer left, maybe prime it as soon as we get some dry days to help protect it, and then cover it with felt and a couple of layers of the heavy duty clear plastic. Think this might work for a while?

I think we'll end up doing Ondura roofing so it all matches. I want to get barn doors on, buck shelter done, and the next few weeks are going to be busy.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

If you patch w/ OSB then I would use the felt paper to ensure water proofness. That should last long enough til you get the right material you want to use. I dont think just priming the OSB will ensure the waterproofness. OSB will be like a sponge if it gets wet ;-(


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. Any suggestion on what to patch the OSB with? just get pieces of OSB to run over the gaps? Or is there something I can use? 
I was thinking with priming the OSB it would help keep it from getting moldy? And then put the felt over it? 

Thanks so much


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

If you want to prime the OSB that's fine, its not going to hurt anything but I wouldnt worry about mold. The felt paper is more then sufficiant for water proofness then what ever cover you want to use ie; shingles, metal or the long roll of asphalt sheeting. If you look at my pictures I used left over shingles and scrap plywood and left over felt paper. Did not prime anything. Just trying to save youa step or two &$$.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I greatly appreciate it! The tarps we have had up for the last year have failed thanks to days of rain. The middle section is soaking through  It's never leaked like this. I am going to pick up the felt paper tomorrow or Friday, and hopefully we can get it to try out a bit after the next couple of days. 
Now all the bedding has to be pulled out too, so frustrating. But a kick to my own shins for letting this get put off <and a kick to my husband who hasn't been concerned! or thought it wasn't that bad...until now!>


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks like you had a ton of rain from TS Lee. We got lucky being just East of the Appalachians we got spared, where as Knoxville got around 11" of rain. We have two creeks one on either side of our pasture so any flood warnings that ate issued I get a little worried.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya on the flood warnings. We have a small creek that runs through our property, and it's come out of the banks a little during springtime - floods the backend of our property. The creek was completely dried out until the rains hit on Sunday, now there is a steady stream about 4 or 5 inches deep, deeper in some placed. It's been so dark and dreary and drizzling the past two days, miserable  Plus we've set record low high's the past 3 days! 
I'm hoping we do get some kind of break so I can get the tarps off of the roof and let it air out a bit before we put anything over it.


----------

